# المطانيات...



## R.O.R.O (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*المطانيات
*
*




*​*[/I]

المطانيات هى السجود. فما المقصود بهذا السجود.

ليس السجود هو مجرد انحناء الجسد. إنما أيضًا: انحناء الروح مع الجسد

لذلك يقول المرتل في المزمور "أنا فبكثرة رحمتك ادخل بيتك، وأسجد قدام هيكل قدسك بمخافتك"..

وعبارة (مخافتك) تدل على خشوع الروح أثناء السجود. وعبارة "بكثرة رحمتك  أدخل إلى بيتك" تعنى الشعور بعدم الاستحقاق. وهكذا يصيح الشماس أثناء  القداس:

"أسجدوا لله بخوف ورعدة.."
هنا المشاعر الروحية تصحب حركة الجسد.

أحيانًا تعتذر لإنسان وتضرب له مطانية، فلا يقبلها منك. إذ يشعر أنها عمل جسداني لا روح فيه.
وقد تقول بعد ذلك: ماذا أفعل له أكثر من هذا؟ لقد ضربت له مطانية، وانحنيت برأسي إلى الأرض!!

يا أخي، المهم أن تنحني روحك..
لا تتمسك بحرفية المطانية دون روحها. ولذلك نسمع داود النبي يقول: "لصقت بالتراب نفسي" (مز25:119).
**كلمة ميطانيا معناها توبة أو تغيير فكر (يونانية الأصل)، وهي من الممارسات الروحية الضرورية التي لا يستغنى عنها الروحيون خاصة أثناء الصوم الكبير.
ولكن علينا أن نمارسها بروح الصلاة الخشوعية بسجود قلب،حتى نشعر بالحركة  الروحية المصاحبة لها تسري في قلوبنا.. ويجب أن تكون كاملة وصحيحة:
1.تكون اليدان مقفلتان وتلمسان الأرض أولاً؛لأننا لم ولن نأخذ شيئاً من الأرض.
2.تنحني الركب أمام الرب وهو تقليد كنسي مأخوذ عن المزامير كما قال القديس جيروم.
3.تلمس الجبهة الأرض بترابها الذي أُخذنا منه،وهو تعبير عن الانسحاق في التوبة.
4.يجب أن نصلي صلاة قصيرة مثل: "ارحمني يا رب يسوع أنا الخاطئ" ونحن سجود.
**
5.ننهض دفعة واحدة قائلين مع معلمنا ميخا النبي:
"لاتشمتي بي يا عدوتي لأني إن سقطت أقوم"(مي8:7) {كل مرة نسجد فيها إلى  الأرض نشير إلى كيف أحدرتنا الخطية إلى الأرض، وحينما نقوم منتصبين نعترف  بنعمة الله ورحمته التي رفعتنا من الأرض وجعلت لنا نصيباً في السماء}  (ق.باسيليوس الكبير)،وهنا يجب أن نسبح الله على هذه النعمة أنه لم يتركنا  في عمق الخطية بل أقامنا منها.

بالميطانيا نرجع عن الأفكار التي صُورت من العقل،أو مازالت عالقة به ولا  توافق مشيئة الله؛فنقلع عنها ونتحرر من سلطانها،وبالتكرار دون انشغال  بالعدد يتأمل القلب، وتستنير الحواس،وتخشع النفس،وتهدأ الغرائز،وتبطل  مشاغبات الجسد،وتنطفئ حرارته،ويخمد الإنسان العتيق.
الميطانيات تساعدنا على التخلص من السهوات والخطايا  المستترة(مز12:19)،والتدقيق في حياتنا الروحية،وهذا يمتد مفعوله إلى ضبط  الفكر من التجول فيما لا يبني ويقطع مشيئة الذات، ويميت سرحان الخيال،  ويقدس النظر الباطن

انواع المطانيات هى :

1- مطانيات العباده : و هى التى نقدمها حين نصلى صلوات السواعى يقول القديس  مار اسحق (اسجد فى بدايه صلاتك و اسال الله بانسحاق و تذلل لكى يعطيك  الصبر و ضبط الفكر فى الصلاه ).
بعض هذه المطانيات للشكر و بعضها لطلب حياه الطهاره و بعضها لطلب حياه  الصلاه النقيه و بعضها لطلب حياه الصبر و الاحتمال و بعضها لطلب حياه  المحبه الكامله.......   

يقول الشيخ الروحانى فى بستان الرهبان ( محبه دوام السجود أمام الله فى  الصلاه دلاله على موت النفس عن العالم و ادراكها لسر الحياه الجديده )..

نلاحظ ان السجود فى المسيحيه هو السجود بالروح و الحق و ليس عباده شكليه  ... (متى صليت فلا تكن كالمرائين فانهم يحبون ان يصلوا قائمين في المجامع و  في زوايا الشوارع لكي يظهروا للناس الحق اقول لكم انهم قد استوفوا  اجرهم)...

2- مطانيات التوبه : وهى نوعان ..
اولا : مطانيات توبه لله كقانون يومى دائم لاستمطار مراحم الله بارشاد أب الاعتراف أو قانون مؤقت كعقوبه على خطيه معينه..

ثانيا : مطانيات توبه يعملها الانسان لاخيه الانسان لاستغفاره عن خطاء او اساءه صدرت منه ضده..
" ان اخطا اليك اخوك فوبخه و ان تاب فاغفر له" (لو 17 : 3 )

و ايضا فى قصه يعقوب ( و رفع يعقوب عينيه و نظر و اذا عيسو مقبل و معه اربع  مئة رجل فقسم الاولاد على ليئة و على راحيل و على الجاريتين* 2 و وضع  الجاريتين و اولادهما اولا و ليئة و اولادها وراءهم و راحيل و يوسف اخيرا* 3  و اما هو فاجتاز قدامهم و سجد الى الارض سبع مرات حتى اقترب الى اخيه* 4  فركض عيسو للقائه و عانقه و وقع على عنقه و قبله و بكيا )

3- مطانيات الاكرام : و هى نوعان ..
الاول : مطانيات امام توابيت الشهداء و القديسين لاكرام تلك الاجساد التى  اكرمت الله و تحملت الكثير من العذاب/النسك و العباده من اجل محبتها  العظيمه فى الملك المسيح..
(أكرم الذين يكرموننى )..

الثانى : المطانيات التى تعملها لابار الكنيسه البطاركه و المظارنه و  الاساقفه أكراما لهم .. و للروح القدس الساكن فيهمو الذى به يدشنون الهياكل  و المذابح.

نتذكر سجود يشوع لرئيس جند الرب.. و ايضا الملك نبوخذ نصر يخر بوجهه لدانيال...

و نتذكر ايضا منذ عهد قريب كان الاولاد ( المصريين) يقبلون ايد ابيهم مع انحناء .. لان الاب كان يقوم بدور كاهن الاسره ...

نلاحظ أن السبوت و الاحاد و الخماسين و الاعياد السيديه و بعد سر التناول ممنوع السجود و يكتفى بالانحناء فقط .*
​


----------



## النهيسى (12 سبتمبر 2012)

> *المطانيات هى السجود. فما المقصود بهذا السجود.
> 
> ليس السجود هو مجرد انحناء الجسد. إنما أيضًا: انحناء الروح مع الجسد
> *


_*
موضوع مميز ومتكامل
شكرا  جدا الرب يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 سبتمبر 2012)

ميرسى استاذى ربنا يباركك​


----------

